# Finally!



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Love to see this happening. should be able to get some pipe hung next week :yes:


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice Nice! They spraying that fire proof chit all over those joists? Makes my life hell on the east coast. It's all the rage over here. They'll spray the hanger, pipes, and everything grrr hate it.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah that stuff is nasty. They use it here too, but not all the time. I'll have to check the spec book tomorrow and see. I was thinking not because it's all exposed. Thats a good question...


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Crane? That's not a crane! Now this is a crane.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Joke, but I took that picture today, and thought of it when I saw your picture. 

What is the end use of that building?


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a Cabela's store.
Here you go, the last project i was on, this is the 5th floor of ten. you can just see the end of the tower crane up top.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I had to share. The 2nd pic is from the basket hooked to the crane !! 

To op. glad your job is moving along. Any chance you get a discount ther when it opens !!


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I had to share. The 2nd pic is from the basket hooked to the crane !!


Oh... no freakin way you'd catch me up there .


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rando said:


> Oh... no freakin way you'd catch me up there .


Check out the tread I just bumped was ther today for a service call. It's. defogger system. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/defogger-system-14857/

That should be the link


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

And it was way faster and smoother then a boom lift !!


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Rando said:


> It's a Cabela's store.
> Here you go, the last project i was on, this is the 5th floor of ten. you can just see the end of the tower crane up top.


10 floors of Cabelas?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No. Ten floors was the last project he was on. Ten floors of a cabelas. I'd be divorced and broke befor I made it out !!!! Lol


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Been a while on this project, thought i would update it 

a lonely roof hydrant











My guys putting in some 10" CI roof drains 












My guys did a great job threading the 10" CI through the bar joist webbing. Per the owner. I lucked out on this job, I got to hand pick the crew so I picked guys that are good and all get along. We are going to smoke this job on hours. 









One of two big sump pits I piped











Not piping but just kind of a cool pic of the wood beams they're putting in this place


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

One of a whole pit for scale.










Another one of the wood work


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking good brother. Although I won't rib ya too much on that trapeze on the NH band. :whistling2:

One thing I've noticed is the lack of material all scattered about. One of my pet peeves is cleaning up all lose material laying around. Good job on a clean jobsite. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Relic said:


> Looking good brother. Although I won't rib ya too much on that trapeze on the NH band. :whistling2:
> 
> One thing I've noticed is the lack of material all scattered about. One of my pet peeves is cleaning up all lose material laying around. Good job on a clean jobsite. :thumbsup:


Thanks, it's a lot easier to pick up as you go, i remind my guys about that all the time.
we're cutting a shield to fit over the band. will put it on after test. :yes:


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

Where is that Cabelas at we got one going up here in Green Bay?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------

